
World's climate about to enter 'uncharted territory' as it passes 1C of warming - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/nov/09/worlds-climate-about-to-enter-uncharted-territory-as-it-passes-1c-of-warming
======
mkempe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geologic_temperature_record](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geologic_temperature_record)

"uncharted"

